# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Technicien en muséologie, Montréal, Québec

## Josée

Description de l'offre d'emploi :
Cartgo services muséologiques est une entreprise situé à Montréal, Québec, qui offre des services d'emballage d'oeuvres d'arts, de montage d'exposition, de transport et d'entreposage muséologique.

Cartgo est est la recherche d'une technicien en muséologie pour participer au montage d'exposition, concevoir des emballages muséologiques et pour la fabrication de caisse de transport.

Qualification et exigences:
-Détenir une technique en muséologie ou équivalence
-Expérience pertinente en fonction de l'emploi (minimum 3 ans)
-Connaissance des normes muséologiques
-Minutie, précision, souci du détail
-Débrouillardise et autonomie
-Flexibilité et adaptabilité
-Sens de l'organisation et des responsabilités
-Créativité et habileté à résoudre divers problèmes
-Discrétion et professionnalisme
-Capacité à travailler en collaboration avec divers intervenants
-Forme et bonne force physique pour manipuler des charges lourdes
-Conaissance des outils et équipements d'un atelier de menuiserie (fabrication de caisse de transport, mobilier d'exposition, entretien des équipements)
-Emballage et déballage d'oeuvre d'arts et d'artefacts
- Montage d'exposition
- Connaissance de la langue française

Poste à temps plein à compter de la mi-août (possibilité de temps partiel en juillet)

Horaire de travail : du lundi au vendredi (35 heures)

Les candidats et candidates doivent acheminer leur candidature par courriel (info@cartgo.ca) avant le 8 juillet. 

www.cartgo.ca

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I would venture to presume that proficiency in the French language is highly desirable to qualify for this position.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Google Translate, voila:

Museology technician, Montreal, Quebec 

    Description of job: 
    Cartgo  museum service is a company located in Montreal, Quebec, which provides  packaging of works of art, mount exhibitions, transportation and  storage museum. 

    Cartgo  is is looking for a technician to enter the museum installation  exhibition and museum design packages for the manufacture of transport  crate. 

    Qualification and requirements: 
    -Hold a technical museum or equivalent 
    -Relevant experience in terms of employment (minimum 3 years) 
    -Knowledge of museum standards 
    -Attention to detail, precision, attention to detail 
    Resourceful and self- 
    -Flexibility and adaptability 
    -Strong organizational and responsibilities 
    -Creativity and ability to solve problems 
    Discretion and professionalism- 
    -Ability to work in collaboration with various stakeholders 
    -Form and good physical strength to handle heavy loads 
    Conaissance-tools  and equipment from a carpentry workshop (manufacture of transport  crate, exhibition furniture, equipment maintenance) 
    -Packing and unpacking of works of art and artifacts 
    - Installation Exhibition 
    - Knowledge of French 

    Full-time position from mid-August (can be part-time in July) 

    Working hours: Monday to Friday (35 hours) 

    Candidates should send their applications by email (info@cartgo.ca) before July 8

----------


## fitzee

> I would venture to presume that proficiency in the French language is highly desirable to qualify for this position.


 And presumably must have be legal to work in Canada

----------

